# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  Steroids For Running Speed

## eminem

Hello

I would please like to know what are the top steroids to increase running speed? 

This will be very helpful

Thank you very much

----------


## redz

Probably test and winstrol .

----------


## eminem

thanks but doesnt test make you gain weight which could slow you down?

----------


## CMPD213

I agree with redz, test and winstrol would be a good bet.. I've heard of wrestlers/fighters taking anavar to improve strentgh but not go up in a weight class, so possibly anavar... I watched Bigger, stronger, faster and they said something about a few of the olympic runners taking ephedra, I don't see that helping with running speed but who knows. Also maybe just some caffeine before you run, help you stay focused and give more endurance

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

Something as increase in running speed is more of a you have to train for it type thing.

----------


## chuckt12345

most runners like winny
test will make you bigger but doesnt mean it will slow you down especially if you rip your legs up

----------


## jimmyinkedup

best way juice can help you run faster hmmm Have a middle linebacker that is all juiced up and can run a 4.6/ 40 chase you ?? j/k eq would increase aerobic capacity but that would prob help endurance more than speed...although it is commonly used in racehorses.....

----------


## redz

> thanks but doesnt test make you gain weight which could slow you down?


Are 100meter sprinters small?

----------


## England

nandralone

search it up, a ridiculous amount of steroid cheats are caught using it in many different sports

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

halo, tren , test


you'll become the ****ing devil  :Evil2:

----------


## azz10

there is no direct link between running speed and roids.. the main attribute to speed increase is proper training and genetic make up (white muscle fibres). 

roids only assist in strength increase (which has to be appropriately coverted into power for speed), recovery from intensive training and building lean muscle mass from proper dieting.

roids aint gonna make u the next usain bolt without proper training.  :Smilie:

----------


## T_Own

> best way juice can help you run faster hmmm Have a middle linebacker that is all juiced up and can run a 4.6/ 40 chase you ?? j/k eq would increase aerobic capacity but that would prob help endurance more than speed...although it is commonly used in racehorses.....


winstrol is used in a lot of horses too. like big brown

but the bottom line is without being GIFTED with great speed, you can take all you want and it won't matter.

i'll tell you right now, if you don't run a 10.00 hundred or a 20.5 two hundred, you have no shot at making it anywhere in track. 

the most common thing for sprinters to get caught doing is blood doping, which again, won't help unless you're already with the best of the best. 

lastly, so many people get caught with nandrolone probably because it takes 18 months to get it out. i would say thats a horrible choice

----------


## Ashop

> Hello
> 
> I would please like to know what are the top steroids to increase running speed? 
> 
> This will be very helpful
> 
> Thank you very much


BEN JOHNSON apparently loved WINSTROL ,,as well as many other track athletes. Race horses love EQ :Wink:

----------


## MercyDog

never had need to run

----------


## soldier01

aas in running are used for recovery ....let you train harder and longer and recover fast enough to do it again the next day.and thats how they make you faster.

----------


## soldier01

take a look at this,this is the type of program that a elite athlete is really on.Genetics is king....but all the genetics in the world will not bring you up to speed with these men.
http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/olym...cs/7403158.stm

for you athletes that are in the know,the plan is okay...but a bit dated as we have learned alot since then,

----------


## T_Own

> take a look at this,this is the type of program that a elite athlete is really on.Genetics is king....but all the genetics in the world will not bring you up to speed with these men.
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/olym...cs/7403158.stm
> 
> for you athletes that are in the know,the plan is okay...but a bit dated as we have learned alot since then,


interesting article but it is really old news. and none of those are really steroids . the clear is basic trt but to get past drup tests. epo, hgh, insulin , t3, thats all old news, and not steroids. of course it'll help you but i truly believe that genetic wonders are the fastest in the world, and the people that cheat are just short and try their best to keep up. usain bolt probably took 100s of drug tests over the past few years and passed them all; he's a genetic wonder. justin gatlin was just trying to keep up

----------


## tbjake34

Tbol, or var.

----------


## chuckt12345

stronger leg muscles will help you run faster,, not many top sprinters with skinny thighs

----------


## tigeredge

i have been doing deca and propoinate. i have been running like a leopard on it

----------

